

Twitter Is Having Connectivity Issues Again, But Why? - rohit6223
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/21/twitters-having-connectivity-issues-but-the-fail-whale-is-nowhere-to-be-found/

======
rohit6223
Twitter is very shy in posting status updates: <http://status.twitter.com/>

while heroku floods their status page with automated updates almost daily:
<https://status.heroku.com/>

